# First 'real' camping trip



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

sunny Hi everyone. Just had to report back from our first real camping trip in our brand new 25RSS. We had taken it out once before but that was to a private park with all the hookups. Over Memorial Day we went to Crane Prairie Reservoir outside of Bend. No hook ups at all. It snowed as we were going over Santiam Pass and spit snow again Saturday morning. We also had wind, rain and sunshine. I will say we decided to buy a generator that Saturday. If we hadn't I know for a fact our batteries would never have lasted through until Monday and I was practicing good conservation. Monday morning it was 32 degrees at six am. We had charged the battery up Sunday evening but the furnace had run almost all night and by eight that next morning the alarms were going off!!!







But all this was good for us to know because we will be heading for Canada in July and will be spending considerable time in camp grounds that do not have hook ups. We also had to carry water (I think we had to put in 10 more gallons). But all in all it was great fun. Our particular favorite is not having to trek to the john at night







. Jodi


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

Whoops







I forgot to tell everyone that we saw four other Outbacks on our camping trip. We look for them everywhere. We stopped and spoke with some folks from Idaho with a 2002 25RSS. I told them all about this web site and invited them to check it out. Everyone needs to know how great Outbacks and OUtbackers are, don't you think?!? Jodi


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

Hi Jodi,

Glad everything went great.



> Our particular favorite is not having to trek to the john at night


~Amen to that









action


----------



## borntorv (Apr 13, 2004)

Jodi,

Glad to hear you had a good time. Given your description of the weather I'm guessing the kayak didn't see a lot of use?









Also, well done on hooking up with our fellow Outbackers and urging them to join us here on this site. The more the better!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Congrats Jodi, and glad to hear things went well. If you do a fair amount of dry camping then you should seriously consider switching over to dual 6 volt golf cart batteries. Many here can go for 4-5 days on just battery power, even when running the furnace. Check out this recent topic and read the post from "hurricaneplumber" who has done this mod. :

6V. Battery info

Enjoy!


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

That first big trip is always memorable! Glad everything went well.


----------



## jallen58 (Oct 27, 2003)

Congrats Jodi glad to hear you had a good time as summergames84 said two 6 volt is a much better system a mod well worth the time and $$$. Just think now all the new trips and new people you get to look forward to







Happy Kamping.

Jim


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

Thanks for all your replies. My DH is already lobbying for the golf cart batteries and I am sure they will be in place prior to our trip to Canada in late July. He spent the day today making a box to store/carry the generator in. Our next trip isn't until the 4th. Tooo long! Jodi


----------

